# Nelson Sauvin Pilsner



## Beerbuoy (23/6/09)

I know this has been done before but I'm after ideas on my recipe.

I'm thinking of a Nelson Sauvin Pils. Want it to be light and crisp.

Here's what I have come up with from reading the other posts and what I think will work best with my system.

21lt batch
4.5kg Wey pils
12gm NS at 60min
12gm NS at 20 min
18gm NS at 5 min.
S189 lager yeast.

The 5 min hops will actually be in the no chill cube.

Beersmith has 31 IBU and OG1051. Nice and simple.

Cheers


----------



## Josh (23/6/09)

Looks pretty good to me. I can't be sure till you send a sample but.

PM me for the address.


----------



## Steve (23/6/09)

I'd go 60, 10, 0 and then some in the cube :icon_drool2: 

Sounds good
Cheers
Steve

Edit: Good yeast selection too. S189s very clean. Will do the job nicely.


----------



## MattC (23/6/09)

+1 Steve, 60 10 and flameout addition of about 20g.

The Knappstein Brewery in Clare Valley do a Reserve Lager using Nelson Sauvin hops. Its pretty good!!! make sure you get a bottle and try with yours!! Best way to test is to compare to a similar commercial variety.

Good luck, and Id be willing to sample some as well....PM for address :lol:


----------



## enoch (23/6/09)

I did one a while ago which wasn't far off your recipe.
I have to say the NS was way overpowering for my taste - took a good first hundred days for the hops to come under control.
My feeling was that the taste was so overpowering it could have been done in a clean APA rather than bother with a lager.
It's probably just me but NS is an aquired taste - Amarillo is my crack hop of choice.

Kevin07 Days Pilsner
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 
Anticipated OG: 1.046 
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.8 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
48.8 2.00 kg. Pilsner - Galaxy Australia 1.037 1
2.4 0.10 kg. Carafa Germany 1.030 400 [no idea what I was thinking with this]

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.50 g. Nelson Sauvin NZ Pellet 12.20 23.9 60 min.
17.50 g. Nelson Sauvin NZ Pellet 12.20 11.3 20 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin NZ Pellet 12.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


----------



## Beerbuoy (24/6/09)

Josh said:


> Looks pretty good to me. I can't be sure till you send a sample but.
> 
> PM me for the address.




Ha! Nice one :lol: . I would but I can't be associated with people wearing blue tonight.



> I'd go 60, 10, 0 and then some in the cube :icon_drool2:



I think the zero minute additions are better in the cube. You chuck in zero minute hops then whirlpool them out straight away, bit of a waste. I prefer to put them in the cube. Maybe some dry hop for aroma instead?


----------



## clean brewer (24/6/09)

Beerbuoy said:


> Ha! Nice one :lol: . I would but I can't be associated with people wearing blue tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the zero minute additions are better in the cube. You chuck in zero minute hops then whirlpool them out straight away, bit of a waste. I prefer to put them in the cube. Maybe some dry hop for aroma instead?



1st addition @ 60, 2nd into the Cube and the last addition into the fermenter after about 7 days..

:chug: CB


----------



## Beerbuoy (24/6/09)

[quote 21lt batch
4.5kg Wey pils
12gm NS at 60min
12gm NS at 20 min
18gm NS at 5 min.
S189 lager yeast.

The 5 min hops will actually be in the no chill cube.
[/quote]

I should probably clarify something. This is the recipe as in beersmith. In real life I will be making allowances for no chill. 60min addition will be at 50min. 20 min at 10 and the 5 min will go into the hot cube. So its probably fairly close to 60,10 & cube hops as suggested by Steve.

Beersmith makes no allowance for no chill so I just add 10 min on the day. More so with with a high alpha hop like NS.

edit : CB taught me that :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (24/6/09)

Queenslander....................



> 1st addition @ 60, 10min into the Cube and the last addition into the fermenter after about 7 days.. :icon_drool2:



This is what I taught you..  (depending on style)... Would be nice on this beer that you are doing......

CB


----------



## captaincleanoff (24/6/09)

try Ross's recipe on the Craftbrewer website. Done it a few times, its great!!!


----------



## Beerbuoy (24/6/09)

> This is what I taught you..  (depending on style)... Would be nice on this beer that you are doing......



Sorry Sir :unsure: I......arrrrrhhhhh........think I was.......aaaarrrrhhh............ pissed!


----------



## clean brewer (24/6/09)

Beerbuoy said:


> Sorry Sir :unsure: I......arrrrrhhhhh........think I was.......aaaarrrrhhh............ pissed!



Yes, youse were, prob your brother more so...... And me.. h34r: 

60, Cube and Fermenter after 7days...


----------



## Beerbuoy (24/6/09)

O.K. seems 60, 10 (cube) and dry is the winner. Any suggestions on IBU's to aim for with the 60min addition? My original is 31 IBU but I'm still not sure how bitter that is due lack of experience.


----------



## clean brewer (24/6/09)

Beerbuoy said:


> O.K. seems 60, 10 (cube) and dry is the winner. Any suggestions on IBU's to aim for with the 60min addition? My original is 31 IBU but I'm still not sure how bitter that is due lack of experience.


Just leave it as is mate, should come out :icon_drool2: ... Especially with that schedule, the dry hop will make it noice...

I did Ross's NS Summer Ale as a normal hopping schedule(before I tweaked my additions with N0-chill) and it came out a little bitter which overpowered the Flavour and Aroma.. Im going to brew it again with my tweaked schedule....


----------



## Ross (24/6/09)

Kegging this one tomorrow while brewing a wit.

Naked Nelson CAP 
Classic American Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/06/2009 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 46.15 % 
1.80 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 27.69 % 
1.00 kg Naked Crystal Oats (15.0 EBC) Grain 15.38 % 
0.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.77 % 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (80 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 (Mash 90 min) misc 
2 Pkgs CraftBrewer Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189)

Measured Original Gravity: 1.061 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.13 % 
Bitterness: 37.5 IBU Calories: 578 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.5 EBC 

Keen to see what character the Naked oats give.

cheers Ross


----------



## Katherine (25/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> Just leave it as is mate, should come out :icon_drool2: ... Especially with that schedule, the dry hop will make it noice...
> 
> I did Ross's NS Summer Ale as a normal hopping schedule(before I tweaked my additions with N0-chill) and it came out a little bitter which overpowered the Flavour and Aroma.. Im going to brew it again with my tweaked schedule....



Really, we have never being able to get any bitterness out of Nelson the aa is quite high on that hop also. I find it nearly to sweet. I love that recipe great summer beer... last time I brewed it I used galaxy as the bittering.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (25/6/09)

Beerbuoy said:


> You chuck in zero minute hops then whirlpool them out straight away, bit of a waste.



Elementary question but here it goes:

Everything in my stockpot goes into the fermentor including all the hop additions... Does this affect the flavour of the beer?

Cheers


----------



## Beerbuoy (30/6/09)

L_Bomb said:


> Elementary question but here it goes:
> 
> Everything in my stockpot goes into the fermentor including all the hop additions... Does this affect the flavour of the beer?
> 
> Cheers




If you're chilling then probably not. I think there is some debate about premature ageing or something with hop trub in the fermenter but I don't know enough about the subject. Most people try and avoid getting all the hop trub in the fermenter.

Why don't you whirlpool before draining? Its very easy and probably keeps out at least 90% of the the hop.


----------

